# BDU'S?



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey guys, Any one know one any place or web site that u can buy military bdu's for cheap cheap!?
Thankx :beer:

 
:withstupid:


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I know Cabelas carry the pants in thier catalog for around $20.00 plus shipping.

Lucky me... My son who is in the Marine Corp sent me a set of the new digital camos. Lots of nice changes with the new stuff, front slash pockets, some elastic in the waistband, good feel to the fabric. He even sent me a boonie hat in the new camo.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Try the Sportsman Guide.....http://www.24hour-mall.com/Recreation.html here are some good stores to try.


----------



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

My brother is in the marines too. But he want send my ****.


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

us cavalry.com has all the military stuff.


----------



## doublecluck (Jan 22, 2004)

I buy all of mine through georgiaoutfitters.com. Not really cheap, but they have all the different bdu's you could want.


----------

